# Catfish bait?



## Cornelius74d

I have been told that chicken livers are the way to go while catfishing. However, I haven't caught a single fish. Some research is telling me shrimp is better than anything else combined. What are your thoughts?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dizzy

Go with live bait if you can get it. You can also cut the bait into chunks sized to your hook if they don't stay alive in your bait bucket. Don't let the guys at the bait shops throw in fish that are much bigger then 3", it seems that anything bigger than that in a bucket sucks up all the O2 so you will be stressing the fish and changing out the water to often. 

So what about those times when you can't find a bait shop? I know a lot of people swear by chicken livers but I just got tired of the mess and the gloop staying on the hook. I looked around and found a few people mention McDonald's chicken nuggets. I tried that and it seems to me that I get more hits on the nuggets than liver. And you can find a McDonald's anywhere.

I have never tried the shrimp. I have seen the ongoing conversations about it and I might give it a try. I need to go look at the price for the shrimp and chicken nuggets and compare them to see which is better. Might be time for a catfish outing.


----------



## ranger373v

up at st marys, all i use is shrimp, at the farm ponds all i use is shrimp. for a few reasons, 1 its clean on the boat, no slung blood or spilled chicken juice on my carpet.
2 if you are on the boat u can take coctail sauce, 3 if they aint bitein on shrimp...drink beer. but its what i like. ive got a bank up on st marys, and ive gone through 100 shrimp a night, our first trip this year we caugt 64 cats in 10 hours!


----------



## tomwaitsfan84

I've tried everything under the sun for cats and I can tell you this with %100 certainty, chicken liver is unbeatable bait for smaller 3-6lb eatin' sized channel cats. Channel cats tend to be more opportunistic when they are younger so they relate more to a scent trail and easy pickins'. You won't catch many large channels though, for those you need to throw creek chubs. For some reason larger channels become more predatory with age. Shrimp is junk, you will catch fish but they will be few and far between compared to chicken liver. Also don't waste your money on any dough/stick/stink baits, I have fished TONS and they all suck. Obviously I can only speak from my experience and the water ways I fish but I do fish frequently and have been doing so my entire life. The 3 best channels I've caught on liver are 2 pushing 9lbs and 1 that was nearly 16lbs, thems nice channels! Good luck!


----------



## coinshooter69

After 25 years of catfishin nothing works as well as chicken liver!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zimbass

I grind up the chicken livers to almost a liquid, put into a container with the shrimp days before going fishing, easy to put on the hook and not so messy.


----------



## ezbite

coinshooter69 said:


> After 25 years of catfishin nothing works as well as chicken liver!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agreed, shrimp has it's moments, but the chicken liver is golden!


----------



## Wow

How do you prepare your chicken livers? Strait from the supermarket? Or cured by the sun and approved by the flies?--Tim


----------



## ezbite

Wow said:


> How do you prepare your chicken livers? Strait from the supermarket? Or cured by the sun and approved by the flies?--Tim
> 
> View attachment 67486


that will depend on how im fishing. if im just droping it over the side of my boat in the lake or jug fishing, ill use them straight out of the tub. if im fishing the river and have to cast out or fishing where the current is strong (in the tailwash of a damn), ill drop them in boiling water for a few minutes and then back into the tub with the blood until i need them. for me, they stay on the hook better this way. i guess you could set them in the sun, i just find it easier to do the boiling water.


----------



## Dizzy

Has anyone ever seen fresh raw chicken hearts and gizzards for sale? I have seen the frozen ones but never fresh. 

The boiling idea is great, just firms up the meat but it still soaks up the blood.


----------



## ranger373v

I still like my shrimp up at st marys and out at the pond...clean! Bit i did get some carpet i cut it to shape of the fishing decks on my boat... so now when we flop a cat up...slime dont get on my carpet... then after the trip take up the over lay and power wash


----------



## gdhuber

I may have to try the boiling thing. Wrapping them in pantie hoes is getting old... Works though!


----------



## jason_0545

i like shrimp. chicken liver is too messy for me and unless its light out which it usually isnt u never know if it stayed on the hook. ive caught many a decent channels up at the lake from shore on shrimp. whoever said to soak the shrimp in the liver blood seems like a great idea. and now im feeling like an idiot for not thinking of something so simple


----------



## tadluvadd

frozen chicken liver.it stays on the hook longer.groundhog liver stays on well to.its a bit tougher.or use berkley gulp,fish for bass and catch em by accident.lol


----------



## BG Slayer

try glowing nightcrawlers


----------



## acklac7

Live Bluegill and Fresh Shad (dead or alive). Fresh shad puts chicken liver to shame.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Smelt works, also make a peanut butter sandwich and bring some liquid smoke or hot sauce with you. Ball off piece of the sandwich, and then apply the sauce to it. I have heard it works, I've never tried it, but I plan to this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Dizzy said:


> Has anyone ever seen fresh raw chicken hearts and gizzards for sale? I have seen the frozen ones but never fresh.
> 
> The boiling idea is great, just firms up the meat but it still soaks up the blood.


krogers sells it sometimes or try a butcher we use it for turttle lines in late summer works great..but i


----------



## Curtis937

acklac7 said:


> Live Bluegill and Fresh Shad (dead or alive). Fresh shad puts chicken liver to shame.


i agree shad works better than anything ive tried....chicken liver is good for certain places....but i would suggest getting a casting net and catching some fresh shad and cut into cubes...works everytime


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

the shrimp better be worth the trouble, because ill have to use gloves and be real careful. ive got a allergy to shrimp.....
i already tried it a few years ago, and for the trouble, id rather use goopy, stinky chikn liver than shrimp and be a swollen, pale, itchy mess for the rest of my trip. i can, however, grab shelled, live crayfish. guess its the juices of the deceased ones that i cant take.


----------



## jlami

Shrimp works well, let it sit in the sun for an afternoonand it works even better. Just make sure to bring some hand sanitiser.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Rumble

Ive had great success with shad and chicken liver soaked in a spice called anise.


----------



## Taytay

Have always used chicken liver ushally wait till it smells pretty bad though


----------



## Bono Joe

I use anise oil also but last year I was not able to get any that had a good smell. It was watered down from what it used to be. Does anyone know where to get some that still has the strong anise smell?


----------



## dstiner86

Bono Joe said:


> I use anise oil also but last year I was not able to get any that had a good smell. It was watered down from what it used to be. Does anyone know where to get some that still has the strong anise smell?


I get mine from walmart ..i just started using it last year but a drop or two on skin is all it took to get that stinks black licorish smell on u for hours

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishnut

All I ever use is 4-6" bluegills....cut the belly open and hook'em up. Works great for me and I have a blast catching my bait.lol


----------



## BassMan94

how do you get shad? i have tried cast netted before but never do any good


----------



## dstiner86

BassMan94 said:


> how do you get shad? i have tried cast netted before but never do any good


Usually i just walk up to the counter and ask for it .. seriously tho good question if wondered this myself.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

Bono Joe said:


> I use anise oil also but last year I was not able to get any that had a good smell. It was watered down from what it used to be. Does anyone know where to get some that still has the strong anise smell?


I get mine from the cheap seasoning racks at Krogers. Be careful, a drop or two will do ya! It's a 1 oz bottle. Used out all last year and still have most of it left I pick up "managers special" shrimp, let it lay out f for a while then put them in snack bags, 5 to a bag. 1 drop per shrimp, special ingredient and store in the crisper (almost frozen) till I need it.

Mr. A


----------



## jlami

Mr. A said:


> I get mine from the cheap seasoning racks at Krogers. Be careful, a drop or two will do ya! It's a 1 oz bottle. Used out all last year and still have most of it left I pick up "managers special" shrimp, let it lay out f for a while then put them in snack bags, 5 to a bag. 1 drop per shrimp, special ingredient and store in the crisper (almost frozen) till I need it.
> 
> Mr. A


I was wondering what that stinch was, thought I just got some old skunky beer! No more crisper beer at your house!

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Rod Hawg

Depends on what you're targeting. When fishin flatheads live bait is the way to go. Blues can be caught on chicken livers but shad usually works way better. Mainly the only cats I target with Chicken Liver are Channels and Bullheads. Just my .2c


----------



## Mylife614

Live bluegill = big cats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## strongto

Cast net seems to work best to get shad. I prefer live bluegill or chubs. Chubs work well for me dead or alive.if fishing the river I almost always use live but I will throw a chub head on with a live bluegill
with great success.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Shad is by far the best bait to use for all catfish. You can get the little tiny shad that are about 2 inches long and just absolutely tear up channels. Another thing you can do is freeze and thaw a bag full of those small shad about 5 times. Theyll be nasty but channels can't resist them. Creek chubs are probably my second favorite bait for channels. They work well. You can use them whole or cut them into chunks. Now if you're fishing for flatheads or blues you generally want to use shad or skipjack. Flatheads prefer live bait. But I've caught just as many on cut shad and skipjack. They key for flatheads is to make sure you bait is fresh. Basically caught the same day and not left to cook in the sun. And one thing I've learned is if a flathead can fit it in its mouth it'll eat it. So you can use as big a bait as you want. As for blues they'll eat all the bait that channels and flatheads eat. They're just slightly pickier.


----------



## todd61

BassMan94 said:


> how do you get shad? i have tried cast netted before but never do any good


 I cast netted a 5 gallon bucket full at Deleware last night. Took it home and bagged it and stuck it in the freezer.


----------



## JohnPD

Cut up bluegill, or shrimp works for me, but at times I'll use chicken livers too.


----------



## acklac7

todd61 said:


> I cast netted a 5 gallon bucket full at Deleware last night. Took it home and bagged it and stuck it in the freezer.


Frozen shad doesn't work nearly as well as fresh.


----------



## todd61

acklac7 said:


> Frozen shad doesn't work nearly as well as fresh.


Fresh is always best but if you can get it home and get it sealed and in the freezer while its alive it's almost as good as fresh.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

ive had no luck on shad or anything else really. have caught channels on chicken liver. i cant catfish worth crap really.


----------



## BassMan94

How do you guys Get your shad. I have a cast net but don't really know where to throw it


----------



## FishFrenzy89

cut bluegill for channels...

Live chubs or suckers for flatheadss..


----------



## catfishnut

+1 on the cut bluegill....great bait for channels and you can have a blast just catching your bait!LOL


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

If you're looking for shad in rivers then good places to start are in coves, marinas, and where sewers drain into the river. You can also throw a net where smaller rivers or creeks empty into a bigger river. If you have any smaller rivers or creeks that have any waterfalls or rapids you can find them on the bottom side. If you're looking in lakes the best places to look are at the bottom of spillways or if there are any feeder creeks you can look at the mouth of those. Those are just good places to start looking. Most of the time if u stick to those you will find shad. Sometimes though they won't be in those areas. Just have to try and move on to the next spot. Sometimes you'll throw a couple times and catch all you want and other times you'll throw your arm off for several hours and barely get enough. Just depends on water depth, temperature, time of year.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Another place you can find them is around major dam impoundments on rivers. Often times they'll be schooled up there. But check your local and state fishing regulations. A good portion of the dams operated by the army corps of engineers don't allow throw nets to be used within 100 ft of them. At times you can them by just using a large dip net.


----------



## mr.whiskers

Me and a buddy usually fish together and he used to use livers n I always use shrimp. I always out fished him. Last year we started useing shrimp to start out then catch som gills to use for rebaits n I think gills are the ticket now. I jug fish tho


----------



## ryan_romigh

I'v always done pretty good on regular old night crawlers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassMan94

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> If you're looking for shad in rivers then good places to start are in coves, marinas, and where sewers drain into the river. You can also throw a net where smaller rivers or creeks empty into a bigger river. If you have any smaller rivers or creeks that have any waterfalls or rapids you can find them on the bottom side. If you're looking in lakes the best places to look are at the bottom of spillways or if there are any feeder creeks you can look at the mouth of those. Those are just good places to start looking. Most of the time if u stick to those you will find shad. Sometimes though they won't be in those areas. Just have to try and move on to the next spot. Sometimes you'll throw a couple times and catch all you want and other times you'll throw your arm off for several hours and barely get enough. Just depends on water depth, temperature, time of year.


Thanks for all that!!! 
Now idk if this is a dumb question. But if all the shad die after ice out, how do they repopulate. Do they spawn before they die? Or like not all of them die? And when is a good time to get them?


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

I got this recipe for carp bait. One cup flour two cups corn meal, dissolve two packs of strawberry jello into three cups of water and then mix it all together. I suppose I could add some anise or liquid smoke to make it catfish bait. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

I got lot older BULL liver to use to catch what ever from any lakes with who ever cares go with me. Like go to Ohio river in east palistien or Mahoning river in Lowellville and mill creek park in Youngstown. If any one cares go just say the word. Got night crawlers to. This livers a bit tougher then baby beef type. Not sure if any good to use as bait but it is worth a try. Your input is need.


----------



## brianl90

How do you hook the live Blue Gill. Lips, back...etc


----------



## FishFrenzy89

brianl90 said:


> How do you hook the live Blue Gill. Lips, back...etc


right behind the back of the dorsal fin.


----------



## yakfish

BassMan94 said:


> How do you guys Get your shad. I have a cast net but don't really know where to throw it


I usually have descent luck throwing a net into current. But I am fishing in the river 90% of the time.


----------



## ztmdodge

If you are fishing for channel cats I agree that cut bluegill works well. But if you want a quick and effective bait I have always done really good with the blood flavored catfish powerbait. Hot dogs also work well too. The good thing about hot dogs is that you may catch some nice carp as well.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

If your having trouble keeping the chicken livers on the hook go to walmart and buy a roll of elastic and put a few rounds around the liver on the hook, works like a charm and is cheap.


----------



## Mr. A

Go to any pharmacy and buy some expandable mesh tube dressing. Very cheap. Keeps lovers on the hook everytime.

Cut a small length off. Tie one end shut. Pit your livers in. thread line thru open end using your hook as a needle. Sinch shut, and put your hook through the sack. Done!

Mr. A


----------



## Rumble

Another easy way for chicken livers is to use pantyhose...very cheap and extremely effective. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## Jayhat

I use raw shell on shrimp. Bags at Aldi's are $5. After thawing I coat all shrimp with garlic powder and let sit for a day in fridge. Then I coat them with Sesame Chili Oil. You can find in Asian food section. The oil leaves a sent trail behind bait. We drift fish them on bottom and catch double digit channels nearly every time out.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

I'm gonna try the shrimp and sesame oil next time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Queball

I am hearing from a lot of people where I usually fish..
That's it is illegal to use bluegill for bait.. Anyone know for sure? I know if no one sees its not illegal.. But I don like to take chances.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

It's not illegal to use bluegill,but,(most people don't know this or choose to ignore it) they must be caught legally(not netted) and must be from same body of water you are catfishing in.As it is illegal to transport fish from one body of water to another.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Cajunsaugeye said:


> It's not illegal to use bluegill,but,(most people don't know this or choose to ignore it) they must be caught legally(not netted) and must be from same body of water you are catfishing in.As it is illegal to transport fish from one body of water to another.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Bingo! As long as the fish are from the same body of water you are good to go! I asked the game warden about this because o wanted to make my own bait. His answer confirmed it!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## zeppelin_2000

I use chicken or beef liver chunk it then place a hook in it then wrap each one in gauze, then put each one in the old ice trays cover in the blood with garlic powder mixed in it and freeze it. You end up with frozen bait chunks that the hooks stay in great and as it melts it releases the blood slowly and creates a area of high concentration of chum around your bait. I may not catch huge fish this way but target the plentiful sized eating fish.

Now for catching large fish for fun not eating cut bait or bluegill is the way to go may not get the quantity of fish but the fewer fish you do catch are larger.

Also been using hot pepper cheese frozen like liver in blood for those lakes that the fish have had everything thrown at them and are savvy it seem to get them to hit when nothing works. 

The plus side is you can keep your beverages cool also that's a plus right there. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

Two Side question for you all.. anybody know of a good website that sells good sized circle hooks for decent price.. like 4/0-9/0????. The only place near me that sell anything bigger then a 4/0 is a small baitshop but there price seems high. Second guestion best size hook for live bait? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Queball

Cajunsaugeye said:


> It's not illegal to use bluegill,but,(most people don't know this or choose to ignore it) they must be caught legally(not netted) and must be from same body of water you are catfishing in.As it is illegal to transport fish from one body of water to another.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you for your answer.. I don't have a net anyhow, so I would be catching them with a hook.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat

#4 circle. Buy shrimp at Aldi"s buy hooks online. I post some links


----------



## Bossman302

Fresh Shad or Fresh Bluegill for me, I have more luck using the heads and then then using the gut pockets. :B


----------



## big events

dstiner86 said:


> Two Side question for you all.. anybody know of a good website that sells good sized circle hooks for decent price.. like 4/0-9/0????. The only place near me that sell anything bigger then a 4/0 is a small baitshop but there price seems high. Second guestion best size hook for live bait?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gamakatsu-Octopus-Circle-Hook-10-Black/dp/B0002N2D6O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374520418&sr=8-1&keywords=gamakatsu+circle+hooks"]Amazon.com: Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Hook: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@514cUtKGyIL[/ame]


----------



## big events

Cajunsaugeye said:


> It's not illegal to use bluegill,but,(most people don't know this or choose to ignore it) they must be caught legally(not netted) and must be from same body of water you are catfishing in.As it is illegal to transport fish from one body of water to another.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


this is true...except the part about transporting. You are just not allowed to introduce a new species into that body of water...since bluegill are everywhere you can pick them up in your pond and take em to the scioto.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Not legally you can't.Its about disease,parasites,etc.Not where they are/aren't.No takedown of any kind can be transported from one body of water to another.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

Thanks bigevents never thought of amazon! Ill have to order some before I go out flathead fishing next

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Not sure how autocorrect got takedown from game fish,but oh well.Point still the same.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Not sure how autocorrect got takedown from game fish,but oh well.Point still the same.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Auto correct at its finest  lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Not legally you can't.Its about disease,parasites,etc.Not where they are/aren't.No takedown of any kind can be transported from one body of water to another.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Here is the ODNR verbage:

It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.

I read that as you cannot introduce a species into a body of water where it does not exist (i.e. release a white sturgeon into the olentangy)


----------



## zeppelin_2000

From ODNR statement in the Herald Tribune,

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources requires permits for transportation of fish and other marine species.* This protects the states natural resources.* Without such regulations from the ODNR a non-native species could be released from a fish farm and could compete with a native species and threaten its survival. *The Ohio Department of Aquaculture works closely with the ODNR to prevent the spread of a fish disease, known as viral hemorrhagic septicemia, or VHS, in both farmed and wild species.* Constant monitoring is necessary to prevent the spread of the disease.

From Chapter 1533. of the Revised Code:

(J) "Transport and transportation" means carrying or moving or causing to be carried or moved.

I don't see anywhere it states, except if that species already exists, just plainly that you can't transport or move any species from one body to another period be it for bait, farming, feed or any other reason.

It is to protect the fisheries from disease, I know at lease one body of water that you are not alowed to use minnows from outside that body of water because it was almost completely decimated by VHS and it was deemed to have been introduced by minnows.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events

yes that is just a definition of transport and transportation...but ODNR fishing regulations states you cannot introduce a species.


----------



## big events

Email correspondence with ODNR:


----------



## dstiner86

So out if curiosity anyone ever use frogs?. Gonna go gigging and fishing soon thought hey why not use the left over me for some channel bait... anyone do this?? If so how does it work? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rumble

dstiner86 said:


> So out if curiosity anyone ever use frogs?. Gonna go gigging and fishing soon thought hey why not use the left over me for some channel bait... anyone do this?? If so how does it work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have never tried it before but I cant see why it wouldnt work.. If you do give it a try I would be interested in knowing if it worked or not.


----------



## dstiner86

Will do I just gotta rig my gigger up and not forget it when i go out next and will try it sometime out soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brianl90

I tried the shrip bait on Friday night with a few bite and only one hook up. The shrip seems to break apart very quickly once in the water. Has anyone tried to cook it to toughen up the meat?


----------



## Jayhat

You must not be hooking right. Mine never falls apart. Are you using raw with shell? Use a circle hook run through head to just tip of hook showing through tail. 
Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brianl90

My issue may be with my shrimp. I did purchase shrimp with the shell on it, but the shrimp was butter flied along side the back damaging the integrity of the shell which holds the whole peice together. 

thanks for the insight!


----------



## City fisher

Run the hook through the tail first, then through the side of the body then twist the body a little at the end, where the head would be, and run your hook through it again leaving just a little bit of hook visible. Butterfly shrimp is all I can find sometimes and after trying different methods of getting it to stay on the hook, the way above has worked the best for me.


----------



## zeppelin_2000

Try a small piece of white cotton gauze, a thin piece wrapped around it works for me to keep mushy bait on.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kmjjack

Cornelius74d said:


> I have been told that chicken livers are the way to go while catfishing. However, I haven't caught a single fish. Some research is telling me shrimp is better than anything else combined. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've had the best luck with night crawlers. Right or wrong, I just pack several in a glob on a three prong hook. I've tried store bought concoctions and have never had much luck.


----------



## BigFoot158

Mr. A said:


> Go to any pharmacy and buy some expandable mesh tube dressing. Very cheap. Keeps lovers on the hook everytime.
> 
> Cut a small length off. Tie one end shut. Pit your livers in. thread line thru open end using your hook as a needle. Sinch shut, and put your hook through the sack. Done!
> 
> Mr. A


Not a Perv either. I like pantyhose for my liver lol


----------



## BruceT

I put this in another thread, but I like hot dog marinated in koolaid. Use just 1 cup of water with a pack of unsweetened cherry koolaid.


----------



## jpost

I second the hotdog in cherry koolaid I'll even throw in a bunch of cajun seasoning with it and bam you got a pretty nasty catfish bait


----------



## missionfishin

the wife and i were out camping and had no live bait so we used some raw bacon and slayed the channels. and yes, i saved plenty of bacon for my breakfast the next morning!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed

gdhuber said:


> Wrapping them in pantie hoes is getting old... Works though!


I got tired of getting the broad out myself....


----------



## Slikster

Lately I've been using chicken hearts with great results. Save A Lot had packs of gizzards and hearts marked down for quick sale so I picked up a couple packs. The gizzards didn't get a hit, but the hearts were slaying them. The hearts are fairly tough too. They stayed on the hook great, and lasted for multiple fish which was an added bonus. 

I found a place online that sells all kinds of raw, frozen meats and entrails for the purpose of raw food diets for pets. I think I'm going to order some chicken, duck, and turkey hearts, then cure them over the winter in a 5 gallon bucket full of curing salt, and a couple containers of chicken livers. Should make them even more durable.


----------



## bigwayned

I've caught channels on all type of stuff , some other unorthodox baits that have worked for me are slim jims and ivory soap (plain white bar). The soap was tip from a co-worker that fishes a lot of catfish tournaments. Although I was skeptical at first we baited one pole with the soap and the rest with live bait,I'll be damned it worked.


----------



## BassFishing123

Secret 7 without question


----------



## ShoreFshrman

Caught 5 channel cats this year( not targeting) and they all came on nightcrawlers, 3 of the 5 were eating 2+lbs sized......they actually surprised the crap out of me cause I was looking for gills


----------



## Flowie

Shad or minnows, night crawlers, chicken liver, calves liver, hot dogs, cut up bluegills, shrimp, 

My brother used to cut up bluegills, put them in a big jar with cooking oil and let it sit in the shed for a few days.
They worked great....messy though.


----------



## sherman51

im another chicken liver fan for channel cats. but live bait is good for flatheads. when fishing for cats I like a bait on bottom with a barrel sinker with about a 12" leader and 1 on a bobber about 6' to 9' down with liver and no weight. for flatheads I like blue gills or gold fish on the bottom with a barrel sinker and about a 12" to 18" leader. but that's just how I do it.
sherman


----------



## willcfish

Cornelius74d said:


> I have been told that chicken livers are the way to go while catfishing. However, I haven't caught a single fish. Some research is telling me shrimp is better than anything else combined. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This works really well in ponds. I'll post some more tips.


----------



## willcfish

Here's a great one for spring.


willcfish said:


> This works really well in ponds. I'll post some more tips.


----------



## jjshbetz11

I use boneless,skinless chicken breasts. Cut them in chunks, put them in a plastic bowl with ample amounts of garlic powder and salt(poor man's cure I guess) and a little vanilla extract. Shake the crap out of it and put it in fridge for a couple days. Stays on hook and full of protein. The garlic and vanilla make a great scent trail in the water. My go to channel bait.


----------



## avantifishski

Chickenbreast and cherry koolaid packets


----------



## Lazy 8

I echo that of bigwhayne. I lived in central Florida for 3 years, yup, 3 years, (about 20 miles west of Orlando) The stories I could tell about gaters and snakes. 
I knew an ol boy who set out trot lines for catfish. He supplied a lot of the local restaraunts. Every other hook was either cut bait or cubed Ivory soap. He'd stick it in the microwave a tad to make it pliable so it cut easier. Don't knock it, until you try it. What do you have to lose? It might make your hands as soft as a babies behind also?


----------



## Jayhat

Cornelius74d said:


> I have been told that chicken livers are the way to go while catfishing. However, I haven't caught a single fish. Some research is telling me shrimp is better than anything else combined. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well, I catfish at Buckeye lake for 40 years and by far the best bait for channel cats is shrimp. Go to Aldi snd buy fresh frozen shell on shrimp. Thaw it and add garlic powder to coat all shrimp in a ziplock. Let marinate overnight in fridge. Then add some kind of oil. Fish oil or chili oil, is what is use. Again add enough to coat the shrimp. The oil is key because it creates an oil trail particularly when drift fishing. Catfish hunt by smell. They swim through the trail or slick and follow it to the bait.


----------



## slimdaddy45

For chicken liver just get a spool of thread bait up and wrap thread around it you dont have to tie it just wrap keeps it on the hook


----------



## Jayhat

I've also heard of tying up chunks of chicken liver in squares of panty hose by gathering the four corners up and tying with thread. Then run the eye and hook shaft through the chunk.


----------



## BassFishing123

This isn't even a question...Secret 7 is my number one choice for channels. Not a better bait out there!


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, phooey, Secret 8 is far better, cheaper and you can't even beat it off the hook.


----------



## Mr. A

Jayhat said:


> I've also heard of tying up chunks of chicken liver in squares of panty hose by gathering the four corners up and tying with thread. Then run the eye and hook shaft through the chunk.



The same idea before only I used the mesh fruit comes in. Worked well to keep the livers around the hook!


----------



## Farmhand

When I was little my grandpa showed me how to wrap up my hooks with fresh chicken liver, maybe 25 at a time then freeze them. We would put them in a cooler. Attach a swivel and whenever you need to rebait pop off the hook and put on a new one. I don't catfish any more but it always worked well. Sometimes we would freeze balls of hamburger, dough balls , just about anything.


----------



## yonderfishin

I don't fish for catfish much anymore but there was a time I did a lot of catfishing. I used chicken livers because it worked but then I seen someone using live bait and catching them when the livers got no attention. After that I used nothing but live bait or cut fish when nothing live was available and had better luck and more consistently. People consider catfish to be trash eaters but they are actually opportunistic game fish and prefer to hunt or ambush living prey. At times anything will work but a live bait has a good chance of working even when nothing else will. In my book that shows a preference.


----------



## BetterMetalFish

I've caught plenty of them with corn, while fishing for carp. I wouldn't use it while targeting them specifically though. I tend to do pretty well with chicken livers but I have never caught anything bigger than 16“ on them. I use shad, blue gill and skip jack now primarily

I have personally never caught any in shrimp or hot dogs the few times I've used them, but I know people who do regularly


----------



## Doboy

big events said:


> yes that is just a definition of transport and transportation...but ODNR fishing regulations states you cannot introduce a species.



I asked my minnow dealer, why he didn't net & sell the millions of minnows that were in the creek behind his house.???? ( 'cause he ran out of fatheads) :<(

He said that ALL of his bait had to be accounted for,,, 100 dozen in, receipts for 100 dozen out!
He would have to sell them 'out the back door' with no paper trail!
AND never get caught with them, by the DNR who inspects his tanks.

So, you guys using minnows, skippies, shiners, frog parts, from a different body of water,,,,,
you will go to jail!

????? Would DOVE SOAP fall in the same category as WD-40!?

I can just see the 'purists' calling in the EPA!!!

LMBO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NOW I'm extremely worried about the HUGE heron POOP that landed in the water next to my boat!
God only knows where that came from! ;>)


----------



## yonderfishin

zeppelin_2000 said:


> From ODNR statement in the Herald Tribune,
> 
> The Ohio Department of Natural Resources requires permits for transportation of fish and other marine species.* This protects the states natural resources.* Without such regulations from the ODNR a non-native species could be released from a fish farm and could compete with a native species and threaten its survival. *The Ohio Department of Aquaculture works closely with the ODNR to prevent the spread of a fish disease, known as viral hemorrhagic septicemia, or VHS, in both farmed and wild species.* Constant monitoring is necessary to prevent the spread of the disease.
> 
> From Chapter 1533. of the Revised Code:
> 
> (J) "Transport and transportation" means carrying or moving or causing to be carried or moved.
> 
> I don't see anywhere it states, except if that species already exists, just plainly that you can't transport or move any species from one body to another period be it for bait, farming, feed or any other reason.
> 
> It is to protect the fisheries from disease, I know at lease one body of water that you are not alowed to use minnows from outside that body of water because it was almost completely decimated by VHS and it was deemed to have been introduced by minnows.
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Except in certain cases this would still mean its on the honor system , since those particular bait fish are present in just about every body of water. Someone could easily catch wild minnows or bluegill in one body of water , take it somewhere else , and if ever asked about it say they were caught right there where they are being used and nobody would be the wiser. I have fished a couple places in Michigan where if you had minnows you had better also have a receipt with you from where you bought them but I don't know if this is true in Ohio as well.


----------



## Olivia Vasquez

So many things can influence what is working. I usually try a few options and then once i find the one that is working stick with it until it does not work anymore.


----------



## avantifishski

Which cat is this?


----------



## chris1162

avantifishski said:


> Which cat is this?


Channel


----------



## caseyroo

X2 Channel Cat


----------



## canoe carp killer

Getting ready to post this but I use live and cut bait only.


----------



## bubbster

hard salami.


----------



## Rustynails

Man, looks like I've been doing it all wrong since I stopped using liver and went to dipbaits. Guess I'll have to tell the piles of channel cats that it was pure luck.


----------



## FishinBuckeye

I usually creek fish for cats but my bait gets hit non-stop during prime feeding time.

I rig basically a drop shot. Swivel sinker below a circle hook.

Chicken liver soaked in anise oil (found in most catfish bait sprays), garlic salt, and parmesan cheese.

I run a liver chunk through the hook and keep it in place with those cheap little rubber hair bands. Panty hose or cheese cloth works great too.

It's literally a do nothing rig. The cats go crazy for it and they always hook themselves with the circle hook. I just watch my rod bend and reel.

Catfish have more taste buds than any other animal on the planet ... they'll eat all kinds of stuff.


----------



## w103tws

I always gather everyone's fat and scraps from a steak or porkchop dinner. If the scraps don't catch cats, I can use it for bluegill bait and use the bluegill as bait. Half of a cooked bratwurst caught me a 33lb flathead at Independence dam.


----------



## caseyroo

Chicken Breast but in 1" cubes. Soak in cherry kool aid packet for a couple days and add anise oil as well. Can also add vanilla extract.


----------



## aluraacker345

I also heard about it but never experienced to use this.


----------

